# Solved: Wired Net adapter experiencing problems



## zan.w (Dec 28, 2004)

Have wifi but no internet access on PC.. Diagnostics state there might be a problem with the driver for the Local Area Connection adapter. Tried to install new driver and says working correctly and up to date.. Ran IPCONFIG /ALL and results just flash. Tried system restore and states unable because anti-virus running disabled avg and still same results.. Troubleshooting report say set up the wired network adapter and windows couldn't automatiically bind the IP portocol stack to the network adapter. Any help would be appreciated,

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 215 Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3839 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 595439 MB, Free - 529913 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0F896N
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2013, Updated and Enabled


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What is listed in Device Manager under Network Adapters?

What, if any, warnings or errors are anywhere in Device Manager?

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## zan.w (Dec 28, 2004)

Network Adapter reads - Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\WellsJnS>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Suzanne-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8F02E1DC-28C8-4669-A63E-27EB8A03A6AD}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\WellsJnS>


----------



## zan.w (Dec 28, 2004)

Don't know if this has anything to do with it, can't get system restore to work either. Run and it says can't be completed virus program is running. I have shut down avg, and uninstalled it, still with not restore...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Since you uninstalled AVG you should also run the AVG Remover.

You could try uninstalling the adapter in Device Manager; restart and let Windows discover the adapter and reinstall the driver. If it still does not show up in the ipconfig /all ...

If the adapter is not disabled in Device Manager, and if the connection is not disabled in Network Connections, the only solution we have found short of a Windows reinstall was removing a security suite (Webroot).

Have no idea what is causing the System Restore problem nor if it is related, but it doesn't smell very good.


----------



## zan.w (Dec 28, 2004)

Uninstalled the adapter and restarted with internet connection working. THANK U will use avg uninstaller and work on system restore.. Will leave donation..


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Great!  I didn't have very great expectations for that working.

You're welcome. 

For possible help on the Restore problem suggest that you start a new thread in the Windows 7 forum.

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page or just below the last post.


----------

